# My office tank - updated 06/02/08



## wawawang (Jan 22, 2008)

*looks great*

Looks good. I have to ask. Why don't you fill the tank to the top with water? Thats the only thing thats bothering me...


----------



## silverdubb03 (Oct 27, 2007)

wawawang said:


> Looks good. I have to ask. Why don't you fill the tank to the top with water? Thats the only thing thats bothering me...


Someone bumped my cubicle by accident and water spilled all over my paperwork.


----------



## cajunqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

I love the simplicity of your tank. I am in the process of setting up my own 3 gallon and would like to put HC as a ground cover. Now that I've seen your tank with it I can't wait to get some. Great job!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

What type of lamp is that? Is it a fixture or diy thing with a some type of reflector...pic?


----------



## AsianChopsticks (Jan 21, 2008)

helgymatt said:


> What type of lamp is that? Is it a fixture or diy thing with a some type of reflector...pic?


*Lighting:* Home Depot Special 27W CF (9 hours w/timer)

(From post #1 :icon_roll)


----------



## silverdubb03 (Oct 27, 2007)

helgymatt said:


> What type of lamp is that? Is it a fixture or diy thing with a some type of reflector...pic?


I'll try to take a picture of the whole setup tomorrow.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

I actually did the same thing with my eclipse 3 a few days ago, took of rim and hood, added small powerhead. I'm not using a heater, because the desktop lamp that I'm using for light gets the tank to a nice 75 degrees. If you lower the fixture a bit, I bet you could take out the heater... one less piece of equipment in the tank! It's really a peaceful little thing to look at, right?


----------



## smg980 (Dec 28, 2007)

What about night time temps? You want the water to be fairly constant in temperature.


----------



## silverdubb03 (Oct 27, 2007)

smg980 said:


> What about night time temps? You want the water to be fairly constant in temperature.


I pretty sure the temperature here in my office in fairly constant ~68-75 F all the time. I don't think I need the heater, but just in case if the air conditioning goes full blast as maintenance problem.


----------



## deleted_user_4 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a tank in my office and anytime the light is on, the water temperature is a fairly constant 76 F - 78 F. I had a heater in the tank just in case, but after a few months (even through winter) I took the heater out. 

You actually have to be more concerned with the water getting too hot. Our building HVAC doesn't run on weekends so water temperatures in the tank will sometimes get way above 80 F with the light-on. 

The effects would be even more noticeable in a smaller tank (I have a 7g), with less water to heat up.


----------



## Dan in Aus (Feb 10, 2008)

it looks really good filled in good work roud: love the tetras


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

silverdubb03 said:


> I pretty sure the temperature here in my office in fairly constant ~68-75 F all the time. I don't think I need the heater, but just in case if the air conditioning goes full blast as maintenance problem.


Walmart has a nice little whisper nano heater for $13 that is preset to 78 F. I have one and it works great for my nano tank. Petsmart sells a 50W hydor theo heater for about $22 , you can set the temperature and it also fits in small tanks.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

since you are using a canister filter, did you conside trying to put a heater inside it or using an inline heater.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> since you are using a canister filter, did you conside trying to put a heater inside it or using an inline heater.


How much do inline heaters cost and where would you recommend buying from?


----------



## silverdubb03 (Oct 27, 2007)

AsianChopsticks said:


> *Lighting:* Home Depot Special 27W CF (9 hours w/timer)
> 
> (From post #1 :icon_roll)


This is what I bought from Home Depot. ~$15-17


----------



## silverdubb03 (Oct 27, 2007)

I took the pictures during my lunch break and took out the heater after the water change. I think it looks cleaner. Thanks for the recommendation and hopefully the temperature is constant.

*02/21/2008:*


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

OOF! nice! Makes me want to try a similar scape. 
Also makes me wish I could get the lamp in the uk.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

and just to make your realize how much you wish you could get one ill inform you that it comes with a 6700k quad.

i just think you may want to try to hide the tubing for the intake and outake better (i know its hard in that scape), maybe build a rock wall of thin slate and put the intake in there (if made right it would also act as a surface skimmer).

edited for spelling (just irked me so i changed it)


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I can't link directly for what ever reason but if you go onto creative aquascape unions site they have a article on improving the Eden 501 and I would recommend you give it a go, It won't make the filter invisible but it will help its function ability. 

27w full spectrum's are easy to come by, them in a nice lamp however, impossible.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have an Eclispe too, its a 12 though, do you think I could do the same thing to my tank that has 1/8 inch thick acrylic?


----------



## silverdubb03 (Oct 27, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> I have an Eclispe too, its a 12 though, do you think I could do the same thing to my tank that has 1/8 inch thick acrylic?


I think you can do the same thing, but you may have to elevate the lamp to get the total light spread on the water surface. Right now, my lamp is about 4-5 inches higher than the water level.

I am not too sure of the WPG rule though.......27W/12gal ~2.25 wpg. Might not be enough for HC.


----------



## silverdubb03 (Oct 27, 2007)

garuf said:


> I can't link directly for what ever reason but if you go onto creative aquascape unions site they have a article on improving the Eden 501 and I would recommend you give it a go, It won't make the filter invisible but it will help its function ability.
> 
> 27w full spectrum's are easy to come by, them in a nice lamp however, impossible.


Actually, I found that link and maybe you need to be member to access it.

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=26&Itemid=41

Very interesting as "an enhance oil skimmer with CO2 in jet extension" and the construction might be fairly easy. Pretty efficient DIY design to consolidate everything within the inflow and outflow. Now only if I can stick a small heater within the filter without removing the carbon and other stuff, that would be sweet.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> I have an Eclispe too, its a 12 though, do you think I could do the same thing to my tank that has 1/8 inch thick acrylic?


i wouldnt test it, without a hood is fine and you could have the light, but it would be only a little above 2wpg then so you wouldnt be able to keep such plants; but at 12 gallons i would keep the rim on.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, that wat I meant, with the rims off and everything..........so a no go on that


----------



## Matthew_Machine (Oct 12, 2003)

great looking tank there s-dubb! I'm hoping to set up a tiny office tank, but not sure if my company will go for it.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

looks nice!
get some more filter tube and some knockoff ada nano pipes
shove the eden under your desk and this will be really lovely


----------



## silverdubb03 (Oct 27, 2007)

FelixAvery said:


> looks nice!
> get some more filter tube and some knockoff ada nano pipes
> shove the eden under your desk and this will be really lovely


Thanks Felix!

Question: Do you think the Zoomed canister filter would have enough pump power (~3 feet) to my tank above? I know the Ehiem can, but their flow rate is a lot higher.

ADA knockoffs? How much are those?


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

Well someone did a post about modding the zoomed for more flow
they changed the bumpy flexi-pipes for smooth clear ones
and too a part out of the flow regulator and got very high flow, (search for the exact thread)

I reckon that with modifications the zoomed will be able to pump up 3 feet and doing this will make the flow rate to a perfect level for this tank, the flow could also be changed if not strong enough by putting it on top of books or a box?


ada knockoffs:
if you hurry
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Inflow...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122
they are good i have them and are a steal!


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

actually they might be to big
hunt around for some small ones i think someone on this forum might make them


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

13mm = .551 inches = 1/2"ish? Zoomed pipes are 3/8"od.. I believe that is too big  Does anyone on this forum sell diy plastic lily pipes? I'm looking for some for my 501 as well


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

sadistic-otaku said:


> 13mm = .551 inches = 1/2"ish? Zoomed pipes are 3/8"od.. I believe that is too big  Does anyone on this forum sell diy plastic lily pipes? I'm looking for some for my 501 as well


Try posting that as a WTB on the swap n shop, if you haven't already?


----------



## silverdubb03 (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, I have this setup for about 6 months and feeling a rescape is due. Should I do another Iwagumi or driftwood? Any suggestions?


----------



## Gar (Mar 3, 2008)

Off-thread for a minute ... what is a plastic lily pipe, anyway?


----------



## silverdubb03 (Oct 27, 2007)

A quick update.........I wanted to try something different, so I rescape it with UG. Hopefully, I can get it to grow.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I forgot to post, 
Here all, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Infl...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## silverdubb03 (Oct 27, 2007)

garuf said:


> I forgot to post,
> Here all, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Infl...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


Not bad ~ $7.00 for the lily pipes, but I think shipping is going to kill me ($36.00). Converting GBP to USD.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice tank!!!


----------



## silverdubb03 (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is an update of the UG. Sorry, for the bad pics.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

wow, its spreading nicely.

Do you want the moss to grow in the rockets? I think it adds a nice touch as long as it doesn't spread


----------



## silverdubb03 (Oct 27, 2007)

CobraGuppy said:


> wow, its spreading nicely.
> 
> Do you want the moss to grow in the rockets? I think it adds a nice touch as long as it doesn't spread


Actually, I am trying to get rid of BBA in the tank. :biggrin: It is slowly falling off little by little.


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

I've got those glass lily pipes linked above hooked up to my 501. I swapped out the tubing for slightly smaller and clear tubing from Home Depot, which fit the pipes a little better than the stretchier Zoo Med stuff. But the clear stuff doesn't hide the algae build up as well so...

If you're still thinking of buying them I'd recommend buying from Fish Street (also out of HK, ebay username: waterkei, same price, same exact pipes made by PowerMen) as they've been extremely helpful to me. They may also be a bit cheaper directly from their website: fish-street.com -- Note to others, the inflow barely fits over the plastic lip of an AGA, so best to dremel a 1/2 circle out of the inner edge before trying to force it on. I learned that the hard way, but Fish Street was nice enough to give me a discount on a replacement set.


----------

